# Best way to fold money for money clip??



## NicoNij (Nov 13, 2006)

I was wondering what everybody's techniques are for folding money to be placed in money clips: half fold, tri fold, ID in middle, small bills outside, etc.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I keep bills from smallest on the outside to largest on the inside, folded in half. 

If you need to visit a bank machine you may need to fold the remaining bill or two several times to keep it in place.


----------



## Windsurf (Nov 27, 2006)

I fold the bills in half with the smallest on the outside (I think if you place the large bills on the outside that is called a Detriot Roll, I could be wrong) If I have a credit card I usually place it outside the money against the front side of the clip. If I have too many bills, hard to believe that ever happens, I put the clip on the bills prefold and then fold them over the outside of the clip.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Will said:


> I keep bills from smallest on the outside to largest on the inside, folded in half.


What he said!


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I don't actually use a clip, but I carry cash sepearte from my credit cards and IDs, in my front pocket. Typically, in a fashon so that when I unfold it they bills are in order from smallest to largest - though I very rarely tend not to carry anything larger than a $20 - as thats what the ATMs tend to spit out, and I rarely use cash in anyevent. Since Christmas, I have included two gift (Wawa, and Dunkin Donuts) cards in the center of the cash, otherwise, I seem to forget to use them.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

From Seinfeld.

_KRAMER: Mmm... Nice wallet.

NEWMAN: Wallet.

JERRY: What?

(Kramer showing Jerry the contents of his pocket)

KRAMER: Nobody carries wallets anymore. I mean, they went out with powdered wigs. Yeah, see here's what you need. Just a couple of cards and your bankroll. See, keep the big bills on the outside.

JERRY: That's a five._

I use the folded once/ big bills on the inside/ inside of clip hidden inside the fold method. If you put the clip over the whole 'package', as it were, the lip will irritate your leg and/or wear a hole in your pocket.


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

Windsurf said:


> I fold the bills in half with the smallest on the outside (I think if you place the large bills on the outside that is called a Detriot Roll, I could be wrong) If I have a credit card I usually place it outside the money against the front side of the clip. If I have too many bills, hard to believe that ever happens, I put the clip on the bills prefold and then fold them over the outside of the clip.


When the large bill covers a larger number of small ones, it's called either a Detroit roll or a Michigan roll, IIRC. I don't know how it got this moniker.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

When in college, I waited tables. (I did not wear black pants.) The restaurant was cash-only--this was before you could pay with a credit card anywhere--and very popular. It was not uncommon for me to often handle a "bank" of $700-$1200 with which I was making change many times an hour. When the roll got very large, I'd make "drops" of $20 and $50 bills into my front pocket, but still I'd always have a large roll on hand. So I have some experience carrying a thick "knot" of money on my person.

FWIW, I learned, after some experimentation and a little thought, to sort the bills in this order: $5-$10-$20-$1, folded in half, with the ones on the outside.

Today I carry a Hartmann card case with four ID pockets and a money clip. On the clip I carry a few bills, folded twice, with little attention to the order. I bring cash to my local, independent establishments to save them credit card fees. Otherwise you don't need much of it these days. 

This wallet contains one credit card, one ATM card, three insurance cards, a driver's license, an ID for work, two of my business cards, and a small stash of claim cards from the cobbler, the tailor, and the dry cleaners. That's it. I will not carry IDs for supermarkets and retailers. For some reason, I even resent the suggestion that I should. (What is my problem? Do any of you share my distaste for carrying some store's card everywhere you go?) These things I leave at home. On occasion I will carry them with me on a shopping trip to that specific store, but just as often I'll ask the cashier to look up my ID number if I am due for some kind of swell discount.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> What he said!


 Ditto ... "he" being Will.


----------



## Windsurf (Nov 27, 2006)

*Store cards*



Isaac Mickle said:


> I will not carry IDs for supermarkets and retailers. For some reason, I even resent the suggestion that I should. (What is my problem? Do any of you share my distaste for carrying some store's card everywhere you go?) These things I leave at home. On occasion I will carry them with me on a shopping trip to that specific store, but just as often I'll ask the cashier to look up my ID number if I am due for some kind of swell discount.


I do carry store cards from CVS to DSW but I get the small version that I can carry on my keychain. Eventually there will be a way to have all these store scan numbers in a cell phone that we will be able to get scanned into the store computer when needed. Then we will not have to carry any cards at all ever. But for now I'll carry anyone's card if they make it in the key ring size.


----------

